# anyone buy equipment from ebay



## Jpoke5 (Mar 5, 2009)

I ran across a website for painting contractor related equipment auctions and found i can get a better deal for equipment if i buy at ebay auctions.
I got some really good deals for brushes, tape, and plastic drops. If anyone wants the link pm me. if i post a link it will most likely get removed by the admin.

Jeff


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Jpoke, you have some, umm, interesting first posts. How about you head over to the intro section and tell us about yourself. What kind of painting do you do?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Was it the one where you answered your own spamming here?

Please don't play games, we are all (kind of) professionals here.

Have a nice day.


----------

